# Hey pizza man!



## muleman RIP

Can we get one with 3 cheese and BACON? For the game tonight!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'll take two meat lovers with extra pepperoni and there is a $20 tip in it if you can pick up a case of cold Heineken on your way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Does the case need to contain all, original, full cans?


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take a small thin crust, with extra cheese, Canadian bacon and pineapple.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Does the case need to contain all, original, full cans?



Only if you want the $20.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmmm. is it pro-rated?


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hmmm. is it pro-rated?



Yeah, one can empty/missing, no tip. Two  can's empty/missing, you owe him $20, three cans, you owe him $30 and so on down the line.

Anymore questions?


----------



## Lia

Hey, Rusty, make mine a Margherita, and I'll throw a sixpack in with the tip.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lia said:


> Hey, Rusty, make mine a Margherita, and I'll throw a sixpack in with the tip.


 .

Yes ma'am.


----------



## Galvatron

can i have a meat feast pizza...but one without all the spit and boogers....does such a thing exist????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not for you


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I always knew Galvi liked big sausages.  Rusty, don't forget the special sauce for that order.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You people aint right


----------



## muleman RIP

Women everywhere are scared to cook tonight so you better be hustling to get their food delivered! Make mine a large pepperoni please.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I ain't workin tonight. Have you not updated yourself on the thread yet? 

That's just like you, Bill. Start talking before you have the info...


----------



## muleman RIP

Your last post made it sound like you were starting at 6.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sorry. Meant that to mean I can't start untill 6. He said he can't do that, that I need to start at four. I said, 'I told you, I work 8-5.'


----------



## Galvatron

PBinWA said:


> I always knew Galvi liked big sausages.  Rusty, don't forget the special sauce for that order.



well that's me never having mayo again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> well that's me never having mayo again


 
You're welcome. Your health is our #1 concern


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well we will see how tips are on a Friday and Saturday night. Hope they are good as it is likely to be raining buckets. Work Sunday night, too. Probably won't be


----------



## muleman RIP

Get an umbrella now. Folks won't be happy with a soaking wet pizza.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Get an umbrella now. Folks won't be happy with a soaking wet pizza.



drip delivering and pizza dripping......poor kid


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

There is a waterproof bag for this reason, you two twits


----------



## pirate_girl

Sending Rusty an umbrella...


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> There is a waterproof bag for this reason, you two twits


Hefty trash bags don't make a good impression.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

why not?


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Sending Rusty an umbrella...
> 
> View attachment 56228


 Dayum that umbrella looks mighty tasty PG .


----------



## Galvatron

eh pizza dude...any chance you can drop me off fish,chips and mushy peas???


----------



## muleman RIP

No! The peas would end up all over the Furd!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> No! The peas would end up all over the Furd!



does he pee that much


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Looks too tasty to deliver to you. I will have it, thanks


----------



## muleman RIP

I could do the fish and chips in an instant but not mushy peas. I like peas straight from the pod or steamed. Might have to go complain to Sal tomorrow just so he can give Rusty some shit!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I could do the fish and chips in an instant but not mushy peas. I like peas straight from the pod or steamed. Might have to go complain to Sal tomorrow just so he can give Rusty some shit!


 
Go right ahead. I ain't afraid of losing this job. Shit goes down, you can be sure I'm in the middle of it


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like a challenge to me. Maybe I will just steal your woman and let you deliver for us!


----------

